# Wie installiere ich ebuild patches? [gelöst]

## michel7

Hallo,

möchte mir gerne den ebuild patch installieren - https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=134386

Weiss aber nicht wie, könnte mir jemand bitte helfen?!Last edited by michel7 on Mon May 29, 2006 3:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## smg

Entweder warten bis das Patch in Tree kommt oder mit epatch das reinhauen, bzw. dafür nen overlay erzeugen.

Kannst auch das emerge anhalten und dann mit patch patchen und danach resumen.

Bye.

----------

## michel7

 *smg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kannst auch das emerge anhalten und dann mit patch patchen und danach resumen.

 

Also anhalten mit strg+z ... und weiter? Ein bisschen genauer wäre prima  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Schau dir ein gepatchtes ebuild an, z.B. Gentoo-sources.

Dann kopier DEIN ebuild am besten in ein Overlay, wo du genauso wie vorher angeschaut den Patch einträgst, ein ebuild <programm-version.ebuild> digest machst und es mergest  :Smile: 

----------

## smg

 *michel7 wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*   
> 
> Kannst auch das emerge anhalten und dann mit patch patchen und danach resumen. 
> 
> Also anhalten mit strg+z ... und weiter? Ein bisschen genauer wäre prima 

 

ja, CTRL+Z und dann änderst du die Sourcen ab entweder mit patch oder per Hand. Danach fg in der gleichen Shell.  :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## michel7

 *smg wrote:*   

>  *michel7 wrote:*    *smg wrote:*   
> 
> Kannst auch das emerge anhalten und dann mit patch patchen und danach resumen. 
> 
> Also anhalten mit strg+z ... und weiter? Ein bisschen genauer wäre prima  
> ...

 

>>> Emerging (1 of 5) media-libs/libsdl-1.2.10 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/media-libs/libsdl/libsdl-1.2.10.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 4415

!!! Expected: 4356

----------

## smg

Nein..

Du sollst 

```
emerge foobar
```

eingeben.

Dann 

```
CTRL-Z
```

drücken

und nun abändern..

danach

```
fg
```

tppen

Bye.

----------

## michel7

 *smg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und nun abändern..
> 
> 

 

Sorry vielleicht bin ich einfach zu blöd. Ich habe den neuen libsdl-1.2.10-r1.ebuild runtergeladen, was soll ich jetzt genau abändern?

----------

## smg

 *michel7 wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*   
> 
> und nun abändern..
> 
>  
> ...

 

Entweder du änderst im ebuild etwas ab, z.b. sinnvollerweise bei epatch oder:

```
emerge -v libsdl
```

dann nachdem die sourcen entpackt wurden

```
CTRL-Z
```

nun berichtigst du den fehler in den sourcen mit einem editor

dann wieder

```
fg
```

dann sollte er normal emergen ohne zu meckern

bye

----------

## flammenflitzer

Warum muß der arme Mann fünf mal nachfragen? (Ist nicht nur in dem Thread so.)

----------

## smg

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Warum muß der arme Mann fünf mal nachfragen? (Ist nicht nur in dem Thread so.)

 

Vermutlich weil ich mich zu "salopp" ausdrücke?  :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## michel7

Also ehrlich gesagt schaffe ich es nicht, da der Rechner einfach zu schnell entpackt und gleich die Patches einfügt.

----------

## chrib

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> Also ehrlich gesagt schaffe ich es nicht, da der Rechner einfach zu schnell entpackt und gleich die Patches einfügt.

 

Dann nutz halt ein Overlay und modifizier das Ebuild, so dass der entsprechende Patch automatisch angezogen wird.

----------

## Marlo

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Warum muß der arme Mann fünf mal nachfragen? (Ist nicht nur in dem Thread so.)

 

Kopf nick! 

Dennoch hat die Frage  von michel7 seine uneingeschränkte Berechtigung. Die Antwort darauf kenne ich auch nicht und werde diesen Thread aufmerksam weiterverfolgen.

----------

## gimpel

also zum mitmeiseln:

```
#da wir offensichtlich noch keinen overlay haben, legen wir einen an

mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/media-libs

#der overlay muss in /etc/make.conf stehen, das sollte so aussehen:

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

#da kopieren wir der faulheit halber die komplette libsdl sache aus main portage hin

cp -R /usr/portage/media-libs/libsdl /usr/local/portage/media-libs

#da hinein kommt genanntes ebuild von bugs.gentoo.org

# https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=87657

#der patch kommt nach files/libsdl-1.2.10-xinerama.patch

#der sollte genau so heißen, sonst muss man das ebuild editieren

# https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=87611

#dann digest

ebuild libsdl-1.2.10-r1.ebuild digest
```

done.

----------

## firefly

und nicht vergessen das Overlay verzeichniss in der make.conf mit anzugebebn.

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre (bin grad nicht unter linux) heist die dafür zuständige Variable

PORTAGE_OVERLAY

----------

## gimpel

 *firefly wrote:*   

> und nicht vergessen das Overlay verzeichniss in der make.conf mit anzugebebn.
> 
> Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre (bin grad nicht unter linux) heist die dafür zuständige Variable
> 
> PORTAGE_OVERLAY

 

jo, hehe. kurz nach dem abschicken gesehen, dass dies auch erwähnt werden sollte ^^  :Smile: 

----------

## michel7

@gimpel

ja so habe ich es auch gemacht und es hat funktioniert. Danach kann man das Overlay komplett aus dem System wieder rausschmeissen, es gibt keine Probleme!

----------

## gimpel

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> @gimpel
> 
> ja so habe ich es auch gemacht und es hat funktioniert. Danach kann man das Overlay komplett aus dem System wieder rausschmeissen, es gibt keine Probleme!

 

nur zusehen dass es dir das nicht downgraden will im falle eines world updates oder so.. denn -r1 gibts ja nur im overlay, bzw gab es...

----------

## michel7

@gimpel

habe gerade probiert, das tut er nicht   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Portage meint sogar dass libsdl ganz normal im portage drin ist und man kann es sogar unmergen ...

----------

## _hephaistos_

unmergen geht (daten liegen in /var/db/pk)

aber mach mal "emerge --metadata" (bzw. synce neu) -> dann sollte portage downgraden wollen ^^

cheers

----------

## Finswimmer

Nicht zwangsläufig, solange es die gleiche Version im Portage gibt.

Allerdings, wenn du in 10 Tagen das Programm neu installierst, ist der Patch weg, und dann weißt du evtl nicht mehr, wie du es gemacht hast.

Deshalb würde ich alle veränderten Ebuilds im Overlay behalten...Kostet ja kein Speicherplatz, die Distfiles kann man ja löschen, der Patch bleibt bestehen...

Tobi

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Nicht zwangsläufig, solange es die gleiche Version im Portage gibt.

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## gimpel

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Nicht zwangsläufig, solange es die gleiche Version im Portage gibt. 
> 
> 

 

hui, ihr seid schnell!  :Smile: 

...und die aktion hatte zumindest einen lerneffekt..

----------

